# BOMBSHELL. You heard it here first. 40% paint price increase by December for Sherwin



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

BOMBSHELL. You heard it here first. 40% paint price increase by December

HOT OFF THE PRESSES. There was a 8.5% increase last October, then in February another 8.5% increase will hit. Then every quarter a 10% increase.

So by December Sherwin Williams paint will be 40% more than it is right now.

Their Duration is list price $53.00/gal and by the end of the year it will be $87.00.

Welcome to 2012! Kiss your favorite corporation day is approaching!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

nEighter said:


> BOMBSHELL. You heard it here first. 40% paint price increase by December
> 
> HOT OFF THE PRESSES. There was a 8.5% increase last October, then in February another 8.5% increase will hit. Then every quarter a 10% increase.
> 
> ...


Ill tell you behr is looking better and better... :laughing:

For me the cost of paint is a built in cost passed to the consumer aka our clients. Therefor so long as everyone aka my competition is paying the same price, Ill be fine.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

nEighter said:


> BOMBSHELL. You heard it here first. 40% paint price increase by December
> 
> HOT OFF THE PRESSES. There was a 8.5% increase last October, then in February another 8.5% increase will hit. Then every quarter a 10% increase.
> 
> ...


 Meanwhile thier quality has gone to sh!t too.


----------



## GPI (Jan 13, 2005)

nEighter said:


> BOMBSHELL. You heard it here first. 40% paint price increase by December
> 
> HOT OFF THE PRESSES. There was a 8.5% increase last October, then in February another 8.5% increase will hit. Then every quarter a 10% increase.
> 
> ...


Sorry Mr Doom and Gloom, but ive only had a 6% increase last year, 3 % twice, so maybe you need to get with your reps and renegotiate prices. :whistling


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

Not doom and gloom, and I don't have anything to gain by telling you guys what SW is doing.. or why they are doing it. He had % and when they would be hitting. Lets call Vegas and see what the stats are, cause I will put money on it coming from the manager I spoke to and have dealt with for 5 yrs.

EDIT: and that was half the call I made, or why I was making it.. said no go. I am already at a good tier of discount. Only 1 better.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

drywall has been set to raise 35% also. just another piece of FYI.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

nEighter said:


> drywall has been set to raise 35% also. just another piece of FYI.


Maybe we should start getting it from China... :laughing:


----------



## GPI (Jan 13, 2005)

nEighter said:


> Not doom and gloom, and I don't have anything to gain by telling you guys what SW is doing.. or why they are doing it. He had % and when they would be hitting. Lets call Vegas and see what the stats are, cause I will put money on it coming from the manager I spoke to and have dealt with for 5 yrs.
> 
> EDIT: and that was half the call I made, or why I was making it.. said no go. I am already at a good tier of discount. Only 1 better.


What does vegas have to do with it? Corporate is in Cleveland!!!


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

Was at Dulux checking their pricing , which was abit higher, but Nobody would raise their prices 40 %.. Heard the end of the world is supposed to be 2012 too, Timing is everything. I'd like to see an official printing of that info, till then just rumour.


----------



## 3bar (Jan 14, 2011)

i dont get it. these coprorations' solution to their downturn in sales/revenue, is to jack prices up. 
its getting to the point where doing any building or remodeling wont be worth it.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Drywall around here already went up. It's now $8.90 a sheet for 1/2" 4x8 which was $5.16 a couple months back.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

nEighter said:


> Not doom and gloom, and I don't have anything to gain by telling you guys what SW is doing.. or why they are doing it. He had % and when they would be hitting. Lets call Vegas and see what the stats are, cause I will put money on it coming from the manager I spoke to and have dealt with for 5 yrs.
> 
> EDIT: and that was half the call I made, or why I was making it.. said no go. I am already at a good tier of discount. Only 1 better.


I stopped by my store today and told my rep “I heard prices are going up by 40% this year!” He said: “I know it’s going to go up about 10% per quarter but I don’t think there's anyway it will go up by 40%!” :blink:

I just stared at him – took my stir stick and left :whistling


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

This is completely believable. It's how SW does business. Will that increase be the final price? Of course not. SW will put outrageously high prices on the paint and then show you what an amazing deal they are going to give you by marking it way down. It's designed to make the consumer think they are getting a high dollar product (which must be good) for a bargain price. Contractors will never see those kinds of prices anyway because the marketing isn't aimed at them.


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I stopped by my store today and told my rep “I heard prices are going up by 40% this year!” He said: “I know it’s going to go up about 10% per quarter but I don’t think there's anyway it will go up by 40%!” :blink:
> 
> I just stared at him – took my stir stick and left :whistling


I have moments like that all the time with SW employees. :laughing:


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

Too bad they couldn't reduce the inventory selection, who really needs five choices of drywall primer and six variations of product line anyhow. I can find all I need in a store a quarter the size with twice the staff, the competition, which also probably doesn't have to pay employee benefits. At present I would buy aura @ 58 before I took Duration @ 55, I was never good at math , but them smokin pipe signals, kinda funky. It barely competes with Home depot even.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I've been paying about 23$ a gallon for Super Paint for a while. Their 40% off sales don't affect my pricing. IF my price per gallon goes up to 34 $ a gallon and I'm not able to justify it on my construction costs, I will get a new brand. My guy says he doubts it goes up by 40% though


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

The first shingle I ever laid my employer told me not to waste because those are $11a bundle.

I now pay 29.85 a bundle.

I think everything goes up every year, including wages. Oh wait JK, wages don't go up since most just eat the cost.


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

JHC said:


> I have moments like that all the time with SW employees. :laughing:


If they go up 10% per quarter, it will be MORE than 40% by the end of the year. If it a priceX10%, it will be up 46.41%. If it is a margin based, then it is 52.42%.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Damn, dude. I guess it did go up, its 28 a gallon. I don't know when it went up 5$ . My brother says its been a steady increase over the last year.

Dean V is right, increase could be compounded. My wife has been saying grocerys are a lot higher, I thought she just wanted more money but it could be. Lol.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I stopped by my store today and told my rep “I heard prices are going up by 40% this year!” He said: “I know it’s going to go up about 10% per quarter but I don’t think there's anyway it will go up by 40%!” :blink:
> 
> I just stared at him – took my stir stick and left :whistling


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

My SW store is pretty awesome, but the ones I've used else where seem to suck. That's hilarious though


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

Spaint90 said:


> I cant really speak personally to exterior paint jobs 20 years ago, i couldnt even read. But the guys i know my way that have been in business before i was born charge more now than they did then . The price of paint isnt an expense to me..i factor the cost into my bid, they pay for it. As the cost of materials goes up, so should your pricing. Not to sound ignorant or inconsiderate of anyone elses shortcommings in the economy but this is business. I started up two years ago, and i get my numbers, my margins are fine because i get out there and make it happen. Theres work out there if your willing to get out there and find it. If the cost of paint is the reason your business isnt doing well you need to look at the other factors involved. everyone has to buy paint, aside from contractor pricing (we all get different quotes) the prices for everyone goes up that includes consumers ulitmately your customers. I would agree to disagree with you


If you think u can pass all your costs on to a customer , see ya in thirty years. I also beg to differ about work being out there . We market our ass off and have tons of customers over thirty years the work is just not here. I disagree with you and Ive seen more contractors come and go than you've been alive. So will see kid.


----------



## Spaint90 (Dec 26, 2011)

THINKPAINTING said:


> If you think u can pass all your costs on to a customer , see ya in thirty years. I also beg to differ about work being out there . We market our ass off and have tons of customers over thirty years the work is just not here. I disagree with you and Ive seen more contractors come and go than you've been alive. So will see kid.


never said all my costs just materials and labor. i dont pass on my insurance, gas, equipment, maintenance etc. it sounds like our locations are different in regaurds to work out there, theres still work my way. anyway best of luck hopefully things turn around for you


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

Spaint90 said:


> never said all my costs just materials and labor. i dont pass on my insurance, gas, equipment, maintenance etc. it sounds like our locations are different in regaurds to work out there, theres still work my way. anyway best of luck hopefully things turn around for you


So you pay for your gas, insurance out of your pocket? All costs (overhead) whether fixed or varairble for business our passed on whether in a hourly rate or lump sum. If your sucessful in your way of pricing a job and running your business and making a good profit thats all that matters. 

Personally I learned allot over the years form guys like Monroe Porter, Irv Chasen, Len Fife, Micheal Stone and my Grandfather and Father. All who were in business for a long long time.


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

I just got a letter today from Akzo Nobel regarding their coatings lines. It has a breakdown of expected raw material increases in 2012.

Ti02 Titanium Dioxide: +30% to 50%
Latex: +5% to 10%
Solvents +10% to 15%
Pigments & Tinters: +5% to 7%

As soon as I get a chance I'll scan it and attach the file. It has some good info about why the prices of these materials keep going up.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

gideond said:


> I just got a letter today from Akzo Nobel regarding their coatings lines. It has a breakdown of expected raw material increases in 2012.
> 
> Ti02 Titanium Dioxide: +30% to 50%
> Latex: +5% to 10%
> ...


:wallbash:


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

We interviewed a BM rep about the price increases here.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

RCPainting said:


> We interviewed a BM rep about the price increases here.


Thanks for sharing that. I spoke with my BM, Muralo and SW reps last week. You can tout how great a gallon of paint is but at $60 bucks a gallon it really better make us some serious money. I'm a huge believer in using high quality products but in this economy ( at least here) its really going to be a tough sell.

If anyone gets a chance Benjamin Moore has a excellent tour of there plants at the end of tour you can ask questions about there paints , stains etc... Last time I went was a few years back not sure how it works now but great time if ya go. Just my 2 cts..


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I really had nothing to offer to this thread till I saw ThinkPainting and Spaint90's discussion.

Paint increases IMO would be very hard on a painters checkbook. My reasoning is that out of all the trades I think selling a paint job to a homeowner is the toughest. Many people think "It's just paint! I can do that!!". Well the answer is ....yes....they can :shifty:. But even if you tell them all the steps of painting an exterior home even on the smaller side, they still think "It's just paint". You might get some people who know better but for years (and I don't see it changing) painting is considered DIY by most.

My neighbor needed his house painted. Small very basic block, ranch style home. I quoted him the neighbor pricing at $1000 bucks including all materials, two colors.:blink:. I know this lacks all the info you would need to make your quote but stupid, dumb low price. He turned me down cause he thought "wow!! It is just paint!". I was glad cause I really did not want to do it but gave him the 50 reasons why he should let me. Sure enough they painted it themselves. Yes it looks good from my fence line but you cross that. 1 coat, drunk driver cut in lines, paint drips yada yada. 

So if paint goes up a huge amount.....that sucks. I tip my hats to the full time painters. I know that if painting was my only gig I would be working non stop just to pay the light bill.


----------



## Pete'sfeets (Mar 20, 2011)

Well I guess it will go up,, about 8% here in Canada, on the other side of the border well you have it too good already is A huge joke really. You say the super paint is 23? I think it's about 35 and don't forget to add another 4 bucks, essentially double yours, do I feel sympathetic, not at all, they should have been charging more in the first place, so they wouldn't have to hose me so badly. Whats 8% of 23 ? , a lousy frign buck ? Gimmee a break , moaners. Double that here. plus tax ,A whole double double from tims


----------



## paintmonopoly (Jan 21, 2012)

*Sherwin - Williams 40% Increase*

The CEO and upper management are paid over $2 million per year and have stock options in the millions of shares. Their objective is to drive up the stock value so they can cash out.

Sherwin Williams is the most over valued paint ever sold. They sell their mid-grade as premium and their premium as some "lifetime" bullcrap @ 60$ a gallon. Give me a break. They gouge you as much as possible if you are small or medium sized contractor. If you are a huge paint contractor, they will protect you from price increases as long as you are on their side. These guys are famous for bringing in outside contractors through their sales network to smaller regions to steal jobs from local guys.

These guys took over the Texas market and now they have very little competition here. The contractors really get screwed when bidding on national franchise jobs and spec jobs because there isnt a good competitor out here except Glidden Professiona/Akzo Nobel to answer against SW.

They truly want to take over the world and extract as much out of you as possible. As far as I'm concerned I wish we had a strong competitor to keep these guys in line.


----------



## paintmonopoly (Jan 21, 2012)

GPI said:


> Sorry Mr Doom and Gloom, but ive only had a 6% increase last year, 3 % twice, so maybe you need to get with your reps and renegotiate prices. :whistling


It wont last forever, if you take a low price increase this time, they will hit you with the full increase next time. 

the only way to stop this from happening is to go to a new supplier and zero out your business with SW for a full year. Then you will be given special terms to win your business back. It works.


----------

